# Wood pellet cat litter



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Do any of you use this and which one's would you recommend?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I used to but don't now as I found it didn't clump, needed changing too often and didn't help with smells - I now use Cats Best


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As with so many 'products', what you choose & use seems okay until you try an alternative.... I used wood pellet litter (Pets at Home own brand) for years but switched at the beginning of this year to Cats Best. For me, there's no comparison; the wood pellet in the tray definitely became smellier much quicker, even with scooping several times a day; doesn't clump; heavy to dispose of and although I think it's reasonably flushable I wouldn't want to flush too much of it at once. And we've saved a lot of money too with the Cats Best. It does track more than wood pellet but I can live with that.


----------



## kittyjay90 (Jun 19, 2011)

I use the wood based cat litter. I get 2x 30ltr bags at pets at home and they are almost always on offer at 2 for £16. I have just checked online and it is not on offer there but I always shop in store as its around the corner from me.

The litter doesn't clump and isn't the easiest to clean out. The reason I use it is because my parents boy is a messy one and was getting dust all over when we used other types. Now, he doesn't get as much mess anywhere (there still is some, but not as much).

To be honest, when I move out of my parents with just my girl, I would like to use a clumping based litter providing the cost is not too much more than I am paying now.


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I'm using it but it gets everywhere, its also annoying to clean out - because the non clumping sawdust is an ordeal, but I like that you can just shake the poos to the top and pop them in the toilet. Unfortunately that wasn't a good enough reason to stay with it so on the basis of everyones review of Cats Best I ordered a load of it yesterday. I don't think its too good with odours - we haven't noticed it - mainly because I'm constantly cleaning the trays out, but Tillie goes back the tray and tries to have another go at covering up stuff from earlier - with the newspaper under the tray, the nappy bags and even the dust pan and brush!! Hope this helps.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Like KittyJay I'm using the PAH 2 30l bags for £16. I've found it tracks far less than clumping litter (which got everywhere) and masks smells well.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

We use Asda smart wood pelletts, it is a bag of 10 litres for 2.81 personally i find it easy to clean out, its cleaned out twice/three times a day, which takes all of 5 mins for 2 trays, it masks smells really well, once a week the trays are totally emptied, it lasts well and i top litter up about every 3/4 days. A bag last a while. We did use [email protected] bags but found that the pelletts didnt disintergrate so well. It doesnt track. I did use cats best for a while but it tracked bad, yeah its not so "easy" as clumping but hey it takes 5 mins, pop the kettle on and by the time its boiled the trays are done.


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine's from Tescos (own brand). 

I love the fact it doesn't track - i've tried loads of litters over the years and this is the only one that i've never found in my bed...

You do have to sieve out the wet patches/sawdust patches every day or it will smell but it's all worth it for that cat-litter free sleep...


----------

